# First Letter Game!



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 17, 2006)

New game!

I post a word, and the next poster posts a related word with the last letter of that word being the first letter of the word they then post.

Example:

First post:

Bible  (last letter, E)

Second post:

Encyclopedia (first letter, E - both books)

Third Post:

Algebra  (first letter, A - part of knowledge such as covered in an Encyclopedia)

Fourth post:

Arabic (first letter A, originators of Algebra)

etc.


First word:

Space


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 17, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:


> Space


 
Enterprise


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 17, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:


> Enterprise


 
Entrepeneur


----------



## KempoShaun (Sep 17, 2006)

Raking (as in raking in the cash)


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 17, 2006)

KempoShaun said:


> Raking (as in raking in the cash)


 
Garden (as in raking your garden).


----------



## Carol (Sep 17, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:


> Garden (as in raking your garden).


 
Narcissus (a flower)


----------



## Drac (Sep 17, 2006)

Sin..


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 17, 2006)

Drac said:


> Sin..


 

Naughty


----------



## Sam (Sep 17, 2006)

naughty = yearning

(that was hard!)


----------



## KempoShaun (Sep 17, 2006)

goal


----------



## Kacey (Sep 17, 2006)

goal = locus


----------



## zDom (Sep 17, 2006)

Kacey said:


> goal = locus



locus = scene


----------



## Kacey (Sep 17, 2006)

scene = event


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 17, 2006)

event = timing


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 17, 2006)

Gone


----------



## Kacey (Sep 17, 2006)

gone = exit


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 17, 2006)

Kacey said:


> gone = exit


 
exit = trail


----------



## zDom (Sep 17, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:


> exit = trail



trail = lantern


----------



## Kacey (Sep 17, 2006)

lantern = night


----------



## zDom (Sep 17, 2006)

Kacey said:


> lantern = night



night ; twilight


----------



## Drac (Sep 17, 2006)

zDom said:


> night ; twilight


 
Tonight


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 17, 2006)

Tomorrow


----------



## Fionn McCool (Sep 17, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> Tomorrow


 
Tomorrow = War


----------



## Drac (Sep 17, 2006)

Fionn McCool said:


> Tomorrow = War


 
Red


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 17, 2006)

Drac said:


> Red


 
Dye


----------



## Fionn McCool (Sep 17, 2006)

elastic


----------



## Drac (Sep 17, 2006)

Fionn McCool said:


> elastic


 
caustic


----------



## Fionn McCool (Sep 17, 2006)

cripple


----------



## zDom (Sep 17, 2006)

Fionn McCool said:


> cripple



emanciated


----------



## Fionn McCool (Sep 17, 2006)

dabble


----------



## Drac (Sep 17, 2006)

Exit..


----------



## Fionn McCool (Sep 17, 2006)

tormented


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 18, 2006)

Fionn McCool said:


> tormented


 
Despair


----------



## Elayna (Sep 18, 2006)

Rejoice...


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 18, 2006)

Elayna said:


> Rejoice...


 
Ecstasy...


----------



## Hand Sword (Sep 18, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:


> Ecstasy...


 

Yellow


----------



## Sam (Sep 18, 2006)

wait, yellow??? how does that compute??

White


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 18, 2006)

Exit


----------



## Drac (Sep 18, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> Exit


 
Terror


----------



## Elayna (Sep 18, 2006)

to...(as in to exit)


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 18, 2006)

Drac said:


> Terror


 
Raid


----------



## Carol (Sep 18, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:


> Raid


 
Dead (as in Raid Kills Bugs Dead! )


----------



## Kacey (Sep 18, 2006)

Doornail


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 18, 2006)

Kacey said:


> Doornail


 
lathe (another carpentry item)


----------



## kenpo0324 (Sep 18, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> Gone


 
Gone = Everything


----------



## Fionn McCool (Sep 19, 2006)

gross


----------



## Carol (Sep 19, 2006)

Gross = sick


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 19, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Gross = sick


 
killer (as in killer flu)


----------



## Carol (Sep 19, 2006)

Killer = Ronin


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 19, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Killer = Ronin


 
Nero (as in Robert De Nero who starred in "Ronin")


----------



## Carol (Sep 19, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:


> (as in Robert De Nero who starred in "Ronin")


 
Sweeeet!!

Nero = Octavian (I'll take 'Famous Romans' for $400 please, Alex)


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 19, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Sweeeet!!
> 
> Nero = Octavian (I'll take 'Famous Romans' for $400 please, Alex)


 
Octavian = Necropolis (where he ended up)


That is so funny - I was thinking "Octavian" would be a great rejoinder for "Nero" as well!


----------



## Carol (Sep 19, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> That is so funny - I was thinking "Octavian" would be a great rejoinder for "Nero" as well!


 
Great minds think alike   




Jonathan Randall said:


> Octavian = Necropolis (where he ended up)


 
Necroplis = Stringer (As in Jim Stringer, the protagonist in The Necropolis Railway)


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 19, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Great minds think alike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Stringer = Role (he played a role)


----------



## Drac (Sep 19, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:


> Stringer = Role (he played a role)


 
Relieved...


----------



## kenpo0324 (Sep 19, 2006)

Drac said:


> Relieved...


 
Relieved =  Day


----------



## Drac (Sep 19, 2006)

Fionn McCool said:


> dabble


 
Elect..


----------



## kenpo0324 (Sep 19, 2006)

Drac said:


> Elect..


Elect = Time


----------



## Kacey (Sep 19, 2006)

time = era


----------



## zDom (Sep 20, 2006)

Kacey said:


> time = era



era = age


----------



## Kacey (Sep 20, 2006)

age = eon


----------



## zDom (Sep 20, 2006)

Kacey said:


> age = eon



eon = nanosecond


----------



## MRE (Sep 20, 2006)

nanosecond = dichotomy


----------



## zDom (Sep 20, 2006)

MRE said:


> nanosecond = dichotomy




dichotomy = yin-yang


----------



## Drac (Sep 20, 2006)

zDom said:


> dichotomy = yin-yang


 
Grease..


----------



## wee_blondie (Sep 22, 2006)

*Encephalopathy*


*(haha....BSE anyone?)*


----------



## Kacey (Sep 22, 2006)

wee_blondie said:


> *Encephalopathy*
> 
> 
> *(haha....BSE anyone?)*



I'm just wondering how that relates to grease... 

but anyway, encephalopathy = yikes


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 22, 2006)

yikes=scary?


----------



## Sam (Sep 22, 2006)

well, I dont know any words that start with a question mark...

so I will go with Y.

Yoda!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 22, 2006)

Sam said:


> well, I dont know any words that start with a question mark...
> 
> so I will go with Y.
> 
> Yoda!



Yoda = Ancient


----------



## Sam (Sep 22, 2006)

ancient = timeless


----------



## Kacey (Sep 22, 2006)

Sam said:


> well, I dont know any words that start with a question mark...



That's because they're all in Spanish - and then the ? is upside down... and since I don't know any Spanish, I will skip the ! and go with A



Sam said:


> so I will go with Y.
> 
> Yoda!



Autumn


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 22, 2006)

Sam said:


> ancient = timeless



timeless = stars


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 22, 2006)

Kacey said:


> That's because they're all in Spanish - and then the ? is upside down... and since I don't know any Spanish, I will skip the ! and go with A
> 
> 
> 
> Autumn



Autumn = November


----------



## Sam (Sep 22, 2006)

wait, november or stars?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 22, 2006)

Sam said:


> wait, november or stars?



Either. Kacey and myself crossposted.


----------



## Sam (Sep 23, 2006)

november = rain


----------



## zDom (Sep 23, 2006)

Sam said:


> november = rain



rain = necessary


----------



## Drac (Sep 23, 2006)

zDom said:


> necessary


 
Youth..


----------



## Sam (Sep 23, 2006)

youth = hormones


----------



## Drac (Sep 23, 2006)

Sam said:


> youth = hormones


Youth=hormones=SEX


----------



## Sam (Sep 23, 2006)

damn you.

Sex = xylem. A woody tissue. Thats all I am going to say.


----------



## zDom (Sep 23, 2006)

Sam said:


> damn you.
> 
> Sex = xylem. A woody tissue. Thats all I am going to say.



xylem = menisci


----------



## Drac (Sep 23, 2006)

Sam said:


> damn you.
> 
> Sex = xylem. A woody tissue. Thats all I am going to say.


 
Lisa's fault...oooppps sorry wrong thread...


----------



## Drac (Sep 23, 2006)

zDom said:


> xylem = menisci


 
Intercepted...


----------



## Kacey (Sep 23, 2006)

intercepted = directed


----------



## Drac (Sep 23, 2006)

Kacey said:


> intercepted = directed


 
detective


----------



## Sam (Sep 24, 2006)

I dont see the relation on that last one...

Enlightening


----------



## Drac (Sep 24, 2006)

Sam said:


> I dont see the relation on that last one...
> 
> Enlightening


 
The detective was directed to investigate a crime...


----------



## Kacey (Sep 24, 2006)

Sam said:


> I dont see the relation on that last one...
> 
> Enlightening



Enlightening = glowing


----------



## Drac (Sep 24, 2006)

Kacey said:


> Enlightening = glowing


Growing ( due to the enlightening and glowing with confidence)


----------



## zDom (Sep 24, 2006)

Drac said:


> Growing ( due to the enlightening and glowing with confidence)



gargantuan


----------



## Drac (Sep 24, 2006)

zDom said:


> gargantuan


 
Whoa..Tough one...


----------



## Sam (Sep 24, 2006)

gargantuan = neptune


----------



## zDom (Sep 25, 2006)

Sam said:


> gargantuan = neptune



neptune = earth


----------



## Kacey (Sep 25, 2006)

earth = humble


----------



## Sam (Sep 25, 2006)

humble = earnest


----------



## zDom (Sep 25, 2006)

Sam said:


> humble = earnest



earnest = trenchant


----------



## bluemtn (Sep 25, 2006)

Trenchant=  tired


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 26, 2006)

tkdgirl said:


> Trenchant= tired


 
tired = drained


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 26, 2006)

Drained=delapidated


----------



## Drac (Sep 26, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:


> delapidated


 
Dismantled..


----------



## bluemtn (Sep 26, 2006)

dismantled= dromedary


----------



## zDom (Sep 26, 2006)

tkdgirl said:


> dismantled= dromedary



dromedary = Yemen


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 26, 2006)

zDom said:


> dromedary = Yemen


 
Nocturnal


----------



## zDom (Sep 26, 2006)

JBrainard said:


> Nocturnal



Nocturnal = lich


----------



## bluemtn (Sep 26, 2006)

lich= harlequin


----------



## Drac (Sep 26, 2006)

tkdgirl said:


> lich= harlequin


 
Neophyte..


----------



## bluemtn (Sep 26, 2006)

neophyte=  elated


----------



## Drac (Sep 26, 2006)

tkdgirl said:


> neophyte= elated


 
dedicated


----------



## bluemtn (Sep 26, 2006)

dedicated=  delve


----------



## Kacey (Sep 26, 2006)

delve = elevate


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 26, 2006)

elevate-escelate


----------



## Sam (Sep 27, 2006)

escalate = elevator


----------



## bluemtn (Sep 27, 2006)

elevator=  rhinocitis


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 29, 2006)

tkdgirl said:


> elevator= rhinocitis


 
rhinocitis = stupid


----------



## Carol (Sep 29, 2006)

Stupid = Dumb


----------



## Hand Sword (Sep 29, 2006)

Dumb = Benign


----------



## Drac (Sep 29, 2006)

Benign=Numb


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 29, 2006)

Numb => Beastly


----------



## Drac (Sep 29, 2006)

Beastly= yonder


----------



## zDom (Sep 29, 2006)

Drac said:


> Beastly= yonder



yonder = remote


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 29, 2006)

remote = exciting


----------



## Kacey (Sep 29, 2006)

Ceicei said:


> remote = exciting



exciting = genuine


----------



## Drac (Sep 29, 2006)

genuine=extention


----------



## bluemtn (Sep 29, 2006)

extention=  network


----------



## Kacey (Sep 29, 2006)

tkdgirl said:


> extention=  network



network = keystone


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 1, 2006)

keystone= endear


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 1, 2006)

endear = rapture


----------



## Drac (Oct 1, 2006)

rapture=envision


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 1, 2006)

Drac said:


> rapture=envision


 
envision = neon


----------



## Kacey (Oct 1, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:


> envision = neon



neon = noble gas


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 1, 2006)

Kacey said:


> neon = noble gas


 
noble gas = slaughter house five


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 1, 2006)

JBrainard said:


> noble gas = slaughter house five


 
Slaugter house five = Rain (as in rain of fire over Dresden)


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 1, 2006)

Rain (as in rain of fire over Dresden)=  neopolitan ice cream sandwich


----------



## Sam (Oct 1, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:


> Slaugter house five = Rain (as in rain of fire over Dresden)


 
This isnt word association.

Ice cream sandwich = hot dog


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 1, 2006)

I thought they were just being creative...

hot dog= gung- ho


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 1, 2006)

tkdgirl said:


> I thought they were just being creative...
> 
> hot dog= gung- ho


 
gungho = orders


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 1, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:


> gungho = orders


 
orders = stupid


----------



## Sam (Oct 1, 2006)

stupid = dumb


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 1, 2006)

Sam said:


> stupid = dumb


 
dumb = blond :angel:


----------



## Kacey (Oct 1, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:


> dumb = blond :angel:



blond = dyed


----------



## zDom (Oct 1, 2006)

Sam said:


> stupid = dumb



dumb = bell


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 1, 2006)

zDom said:


> dumb = bell


 
bell = ladder (fire)


----------



## Sam (Oct 2, 2006)

ladder = rising


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 2, 2006)

rising= goober


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 2, 2006)

tkdgirl said:


> ladder= redundant


 
redundant = twice


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 2, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:


> redundant = twice


 
twice = even


----------



## Sam (Oct 2, 2006)

even = ninty two


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 2, 2006)

Sam said:


> even = ninty two


 
ninety-two = old


----------



## Sam (Oct 2, 2006)

old = drooping


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 2, 2006)

drooping= gory


----------



## zDom (Oct 2, 2006)

tkdgirl said:


> drooping= gory



gory = yucky


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 2, 2006)

yucky=  yawn


----------



## Sam (Oct 2, 2006)

yawn = narcoleptic


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 2, 2006)

Sam said:


> yawn = narcoleptic


 
narcoleptic = condition


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Oct 2, 2006)

condition - normal


----------



## Sam (Oct 2, 2006)

normal = lazy


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 2, 2006)

Sam said:


> normal = lazy



lazy = young


----------



## Drac (Oct 2, 2006)

young=good


----------



## Kacey (Oct 2, 2006)

good = dandy


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 2, 2006)

Dandy=  yippee


----------



## Drac (Oct 2, 2006)

yippee=excitement


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 2, 2006)

excitement = thrills


----------



## Drac (Oct 2, 2006)

thrills=sensations


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 2, 2006)

sensations=  superb


----------



## Drac (Oct 2, 2006)

superb=brilliant


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 2, 2006)

brilliant= tenacious


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 2, 2006)

tkdgirl said:


> brilliant= tenacious


 
tenacious = sticky


----------



## Drac (Oct 3, 2006)

sticky=yucca


----------



## JKR (Oct 3, 2006)

yucca = agave family


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 3, 2006)

JKR said:


> yucca = agave family


 
agave = edible


----------



## JKR (Oct 4, 2006)

edible=esculent


----------



## Drac (Oct 4, 2006)

esculent=tender


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 4, 2006)

tender=  reminisce (sp?)


----------



## Drac (Oct 4, 2006)

reminisce=endearing


----------



## zDom (Oct 4, 2006)

Drac said:


> reminisce=endearing



endearing = grin


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 5, 2006)

zDom said:


> endearing = grin


 
grin = nice


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 5, 2006)

nice= elephant


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 5, 2006)

tkdgirl said:


> nice= elephant


 
elephant = trunk


----------



## hongkongfooey (Oct 7, 2006)

Trunk = Kola Nut


----------



## Drac (Oct 7, 2006)

Kola Nut=Truffles


----------



## hongkongfooey (Oct 7, 2006)

Truffles = sweet


----------



## Drac (Oct 7, 2006)

sweet=treat


----------



## Kacey (Oct 7, 2006)

treat = trick


----------



## Drac (Oct 7, 2006)

trick=kick


----------



## Kacey (Oct 7, 2006)

kick = karma


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 7, 2006)

Kacey said:


> kick = karma


 
karma = accept


----------



## Drac (Oct 7, 2006)

karma=aura


----------



## Kacey (Oct 7, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:


> karma = accept





Drac said:


> karma=aura



accept aura = temporal angel


----------



## Drac (Oct 7, 2006)

Sorry dbl posted with JR...


----------



## Kacey (Oct 7, 2006)

No problem... I did both, didn't I?


----------



## hongkongfooey (Oct 7, 2006)

I did both, didn't I = In between posts


----------



## Kacey (Oct 7, 2006)

in between posts = stuck


----------



## Drac (Oct 7, 2006)

stuck=killed


----------



## Carol (Oct 7, 2006)

Drac said:


> stuck=killed


 
Killed = Demolished


----------



## Drac (Oct 7, 2006)

Demolished=destroyed


----------



## Carol (Oct 7, 2006)

Drac said:


> Demolished=destroyed


 
Destroyed = Decimated


----------



## Drac (Oct 7, 2006)

Decimated=dissected (sp)


----------



## Carol (Oct 7, 2006)

Nice Hallowe'en horror theme we have going 

:bow: :bow:



Drac said:


> Decimated=dissected (sp)


 
Dissected = disemboweled


----------



## Drac (Oct 8, 2006)

disemboweled=death


----------



## Kacey (Oct 8, 2006)

Well... to continue the theme, I'm going to use 2 letter - but /th/ is one sound, so I think I can get away with it.

Death = Thanatos


----------



## Drac (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanatos=Scream...


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 9, 2006)

scream=massacre


----------



## JKR (Oct 9, 2006)

massacre = eradicate


----------



## Drac (Oct 9, 2006)

eradicate=eliminate


----------



## zDom (Oct 9, 2006)

Drac said:


> eradicate=eliminate



eliminate = E. coli


----------



## Drac (Oct 9, 2006)

E. coli=internal


----------

